# T Goodman Pocket Watch



## cheerfulchappy71 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello all, i have just started researching my collection of pocket watches. I wonder if anyone is able to help me find out some information on one i'm researching now. On the face is written 'T Goodman 348 & 350 Scotswood Rd Newcastle - on - Tyne'. The case is Silver, the hallmarks are Chester, 1895 with the initials JF 415 (who was JF and what is 415 signifying?) On the back of the movement is inscribed very ornatly 'T Goodman 348-350 Scotswood rd Newcastle on Tyne 34415'. Any information on the type of movement and maker would be gratly appreciated. Thank you, Mark


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hello Mark,

Welcome to the forum :rltb:

Pictures are good! and we like them on the forum. A picture of the watch and the movement will help our experts ID the watch better. :yes:

The Scotswood Road address and the Chester marks would point towards Mr Goodman being a retailer who would have bought this watch in and then engraved his signature to it and on the dial rather than perhaps one who would have made the watch from scratch in it's entirety. You could try looking at Kelly's Directories via your local library to see if you could track them down that way - maybe 1920's or so and further back - or maybe one of our members who live local wil know if they are still there even? :yes:


----------



## cheerfulchappy71 (Mar 10, 2010)

mel said:


> Hello Mark,
> 
> Welcome to the forum :rltb:
> 
> ...


Thank you for that. I will try and borrow a camera and put some pics on in the next few days. Thanks again, Mark


----------



## Miikae (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi and welcome to









Mark, if you look up the register of silversmith hallmarks you should find out more details , i was looking on one today and noted that one silversmith had registered quite a few marks and not one was his initials.


----------

